
LTEFuzz: Dynamic Security Analysis of LTE Control Plane - rixrax
https://sites.google.com/view/ltefuzz
======
rixrax
Link to the research paper:
[https://syssec.kaist.ac.kr/pub/2019/kim_sp_2019.pdf](https://syssec.kaist.ac.kr/pub/2019/kim_sp_2019.pdf)

------
crudbug
Is there any source code for this. I would like to reproduce the findings.

